# Need advice on buying of spices



## allthingsspice (Jan 21, 2012)

I have, without much success, been looking for a school or institution that one can attend to learn about spices.  I want to open a spice store in NY City and don't know where to turn for professional help. Any suggestion?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2012)

Visit this place.  http://kalustyans.com/could learn a lot and they will be your competition.


----------



## GLC (Jan 21, 2012)

Better yet, go to work for them or someone like them. Knowing all there is to know about spices is very far from knowing what you need to know to build a spice business.


----------



## Al Pine (Jan 21, 2012)

Penzeys Spices has 4 stores in New York; but I'd bet New York is
big enough for a few more stores. You may want to see what would
be involved in one of their stores....or at least go to one near you
and it should give you some idea of what you would be getting 
yourself into.

*Penzeys Spices. Over 250 Spices, Herbs and Seasonings.*

.
.


----------

